# George Van Eps



## distressed_romeo (Sep 16, 2007)




----------



## ZeroSignal (Sep 16, 2007)

Sweet.


----------



## sonofabias (Sep 16, 2007)

That's really sweet, most of the people here probably don't know who George is and what a pioneer he was. I checked out his method book as a kid, but I could never find a seven string guitar. Never thought I'd get to see him play ! Thank you


----------



## playstopause (Sep 16, 2007)

Very nice vid.

+1


----------



## kung_fu (Sep 16, 2007)

Its a shame thats like the only video of him online


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 16, 2007)

Cool stuff! He was one of the first known guitarists to venture into 7-string territory, too.


----------



## bostjan (Sep 16, 2007)

TomAwesome said:


> Cool stuff! He was one of the first known guitarists to venture into 7-string territory, too.



He's the most famous of the early seven-stringers in jazz. There were a number of unknown folk and classical player using the instrument before.

That's a very nice solo. It's cool to be able to watch.

Seems there are fairly few jazz guys left who embrace the seventh string (Charlie Hunter, John Pizzarelli). I wonder if future generations of jazz players will start playing sevns and tuning the low string to B, after seeing Steve Vai or another rock&roll player.


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 16, 2007)

bostjan said:


> He's the most famous of the early seven-stringers in jazz. There were a number of unknown folk and classical player using the instrument before.



Yeah, I probably meant to say "well known".


----------



## kung_fu (Sep 18, 2007)




----------

